
Show HN: Chaos-game – Play to create fractal images - jaybosamiya
https://github.com/jaybosamiya/chaos-game
======
stared
Or some HTML5:
[http://www.shodor.org/interactivate/activities/TheChaosGame/](http://www.shodor.org/interactivate/activities/TheChaosGame/)
and
[http://rectangleworld.com/demos/ChaosGame2/chaos_game_2.html](http://rectangleworld.com/demos/ChaosGame2/chaos_game_2.html)

------
zefman
Nice! Love fractals. I made something similar, its very buggy though:
[http://pixellab.jozefmaxted.co.uk/#/drawings/1249](http://pixellab.jozefmaxted.co.uk/#/drawings/1249)

------
nacs
Looks interesting.

What is openCV used for here?

~~~
jaybosamiya
Thanks :)

For the UI and for displaying the generated fractal itself, I have used openCV

